# Ruger LCR .38



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Looking for feed back from owners on this model. I've never been a fan of a revolver before but this one has some appeal to me. I picked one up today for pennies on the dollar. Thanks in advance, Duerwood


----------



## olbennie (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes carry a bat with you, as you will need it. LOL u get that terd running in your sig?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

My preference, if I was going to own and carry a small revolver -- it would be a S&W Model 38 Bodyguard. The shrouded (but accessible) hammer allows for a safe means to perform a function check. Hammerless models and polymer revolvers leave much to be desired by me. If S&W would leave the locks out of the Model 638s, they would be a fine pocket revolver as well.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

olbennie said:


> Yes carry a bat with you, as you will need it. LOL u get that terd running in your sig?


 
Help me understand what you are saying here after all of your 4 posts on the forum?

Are you telling me that you would rather have me hit you with a Bat, rather than shoot you with a 38 special? :no:

Whoops, my bad..... you're right, you might survive me hitting you with a bat. If I shoot you with the 38 special, you're done...maybe even with the bat too!


----------



## olbennie (Mar 20, 2009)

Bay Pirate said:


> Help me understand what you are saying here after all of your 4 posts on the forum?
> 
> Are you telling me that you would rather have me hit you with a Bat, rather than shoot you with a 38 special? :no:
> 
> Whoops, my bad..... you're right, you might survive me hitting you with a bat. If I shoot you with the 38 special, you're done...maybe even with the bat too!


OK it was a joke between me and OP. I have not asked for your 2 cents. I have shot a LCP,LCR and i do not like either. I have 25+ hand guns and I will not trust my life with an inexpensive pocket rocket. I carry a J frame 357 and love it and have NEVER had one malfuction. So long story short before you come in talking about my post count and being a complete D-bag, Do some research, go shoot some guns and quit talking about it on the internet.


----------



## bcp280z (Mar 29, 2011)

I gotta agree with scuba pro, I love my sw 438. But the LCR was the closest contender, had a sweet trigger, cool idea, just saw too many bad reviews/vids and I wanted something to match my M&P. Have a friend that's had one for a year or so, He says no problem. Good luck with it.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I got my wife one not too long ago and we both like it a lot. I haven't put as many rounds through it as she has, but I don't have any complaints with it and would recommend it to anyone. I am a Smith revolver fan myself and have been carrying one for years. The LCR is simple to operate and goes "bang" every time.


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*lcr*

I can only say that after owning a S&W Airweight, I prefer the LCR due to the much improved trigger pull, especially if it is for a woman to shoot, the Smith's have a 9 to 12 lb trigger pull and it is so much that women won't shoot them enough to practice and get proficient with them.. I don't wear a revolver, I have a safe full of guns after being a dealer for 20 years, but I wear a GLOCK.. dependable, and functional.. not fancy.


----------

